
ADHD May Affect Certain Regions of Children's Brains - laurex
https://www.healthline.com/health-news/adhd-may-affect-certain-brain-regions-in-kids
======
thecatspaw
Can someone mirror this? Im only getting the (gdpr violatng) "please let use
track you and sell your privacy" popup

Going by just the headline: its nothing new that adhd affects brain regions
and functions, specifically the executive functions

~~~
travisp
The actual study is here: [https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/journal-of-
the-inter...](https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/journal-of-the-
international-neuropsychological-society/article/anomalous-brain-development-
is-evident-in-preschoolers-with-attentiondeficithyperactivity-
disorder/BDC2EAEA1039EADFEDA9E1980046BB6C)

This study is primarily new because it examined preschoolers. Most studies
that have previously shown structural brain differences are of school aged
children.

------
leemailll
Considering the target of the common prescription for ADHD is dopamine
transporter, this finding seems a no-brainer

------
loamseed
Or rather certain regions of children's brains affect whether or not they are
diagnosed with ADHD.

